# Camby to Lakers?



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46349/20070602/lakers_talk_with_nuggets_about_camby/


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

this is hard. on one hand, his value will never be this hard again. On the other hand, trading him means making a move for the future, and I don't know if I like that.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I love this trade for the Lakers...Kwame is completely Awful.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

if andrew bynum goes to the pacers. the lakers dont have the pieces to make this work.
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Denver Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Marcus Camby
6-11 C from Massachusetts
11.2 ppg, 11.7 rpg, 3.2 apg in 33.9 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kwame Brown
6-11 C from Glynn Academy (HS)
8.4 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 1.8 apg in 27.6 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Andrew Bynum
7-0 C from St. Joseph (HS)
7.8 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 1.1 apg in 21.9 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>2007 Draft #19 Pick
0-0 from 
No games yet played in 2006/07
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +5.0 ppg, +0.2 rpg, and -0.3 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>L.A. Lakers Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kwame Brown
6-11 C from Glynn Academy (HS)
8.4 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 1.8 apg in 27.6 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Andrew Bynum
7-0 C from St. Joseph (HS)
7.8 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 1.1 apg in 21.9 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>2007 Draft #19 Pick
0-0 from 
No games yet played in 2006/07
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Marcus Camby
6-11 C from Massachusetts
11.2 ppg, 11.7 rpg, 3.2 apg in 33.9 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -5.0 ppg, -0.2 rpg, and +0.3 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to Denver and L.A. Lakers being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver and L.A. Lakers had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


if denver cant get picks and talent, then why trade the defensive player of the year for nothing. pay the luxury tax if you cant get something for him. and im sure they will. the only kwame for camby straight talks are coming from laker fans

of course the nuggets will get plenty of offers for him, so and everyone knows it. so the lakers better have a good deal ready


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> if andrew bynum goes to the pacers. the lakers dont have the pieces to make this work.
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Denver Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!Kwame and Bynum for Camby...Talks are that they might do a Kwame for Camby swap...Bynum..hahaha


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

With the 19th pick, we have a chance to get Derrick Byars, he has a decent jump shot, good leadership, pretty strong, 6"7, and you would probably compare him to a player like Shane Battier or Brandon Roy.... Acie Law is also a chance...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Come on man, bynum and kwame for camby?

i understand kwame for camby is a joke in terms of talent but asking for kwame and bynum in the same deal for a fragile 33 year old center who's probably on the downside of his career is asking too much.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum Kwame AND the 19th for Camby??! 

:lol:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Bynum Kwame AND the 19th for Camby??!
> 
> :lol:


Its no bigger of a joke then Kwame for Camby straight up, Niether of them will happen. The Denver post said that the Nuggets reportedly laughed at the Lakers when they called and offered Kwame.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

This is why the J Kidd deal never got done. If you want to get a good player, regardless of age, you're going to have to give up another good player or at least a young guy who has the potential to become one. That or some drafts picks. I don't see why the Lakers would want to make a move for Camby anyway, unless they're just trying to appease Kobe by rushing out and grabbing some talent to throw around him so it looks like they're trying. The trade just doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i wouldnt do the trade i proposed if i was the lakers either, but they appear they want to win now. meaning they will trade bynum for someone. really other than bynum there is nothing on the roster denver would want (besides kobe). kinda the point.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Camby isn't going to the Lakers. Lets jus end it at that.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

we could take Lamar lol


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

This trade is fairly ridiculous however you slice it. I suppose I could see Bynum and Kwame for Camby, minus the draft pick.

Denver would do this largely to move Camby at the peak of his trade value, figuring that Bynum would be at least a decent mid-level center before long. Kwame is purely there to move the salaries work. (Any talk of Kwame straight up for Camby is just plain insulting and delusional.)

I do think this would make the Lakers better, although they'd still be a piece away from really contending. It would set Denver back a bit, but not for more than a season or two since Marcus is going to start losing steam. I seriously doubt Bynum will ever be as much of an impact player as Camby, but Denver is clearly trying to set themselves for a rosy future. They don't seem sold on their ability to contend over the next year or two with Iverson.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

dannyM said:


> Come on man, bynum and kwame for camby?
> 
> i understand kwame for camby is a joke in terms of talent but asking for kwame and bynum in the same deal for a fragile 33 year old center who's probably on the downside of his career is asking too much.


I don't think Camby is a great fit for the Lakers due to his career window and offensive limitations, but he's not the stiff you make him out to be. He played 70 games last regular season and would be a huge help for any team in the middle.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I wish we coudl get Jermaine O'Neal for him, but it won't happen.


----------



## jefferyball (May 13, 2007)

I don't think trading Camby to the Lakers is a good idea plus he is the Nuggets best defender on the team.Kwame of Bynum are not as good as Camby so i don't see that trade going down.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

i didnt read everyones post...but seeing alot of people saying bynum and brown for camby? I would think not, only cuz pacers tried trading o'neal for bynum and the lakers couldnt even agree on that. The nets also tried trading kid for bynum and lakers wouldnt let go. So what makes u think that they would do it for someone of less value like Camby


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Yao Man.. said:


> i didnt read everyones post...but seeing alot of people saying bynum and brown for camby? I would think not, only cuz pacers tried trading o'neal for bynum and the lakers couldnt even agree on that. The nets also tried trading kid for bynum and lakers wouldnt let go. So what makes u think that they would do it for someone of less value like Camby


Well, they might not. But in any case I'm not convinced that Jermaine's trade value is higher than Camby's these days...or even as high, frankly. I hadn't heard about the New Jersey discussions.


----------

